

Taking the Pain Out of Debugging With Live Programming - cab1729
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/13/04/15/1156241/taking-the-pain-out-of-debugging-with-live-programming

======
seanmcdirmid
Here is the article that Slashdot is referring to:

[http://www.techworld.com.au/article/459054/taking_pain_debug...](http://www.techworld.com.au/article/459054/taking_pain_debugging_live_programming/)

A more original discussion on LtU:

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4715>

The actual paper being discussed (warning, PDF!):

<http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/189802/mcdirmid13.pdf>

